# Upgrade to the 8 inch mylink touch screen



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a 2017 Sedan LT.
Is the 8-inch screen compatible if I currently have the 7-inch screen?


----------



## zachaos (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the exact same year and trim and would also like to know if this is achievable without changing/modifying the ECU?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

zachaos said:


> I have the exact same year and trim and would also like to know if this is achievable without changing/modifying the ECU?


The dashboard display needs to be replaced. I'm sure the interfacing of the displays and the inputs from the computers are not interchangeable. This is a major swap over that probably requires reprogramming or replacing more components than what appears to be the obvious.


----------



## zachaos (Jul 9, 2020)

6speedTi said:


> The dashboard display needs to be replaced. I'm sure the interfacing of the displays and the inputs from the computers are not interchangeable. This is a major swap over that probably requires reprogramming or replacing more components than what appears to be the obvious.


Agreed. I was only curious if someone else had given it a shot and had a for sure answer. I've compared the back of my current unit to an 8 inch unit on eBay and they are exact, (or appear to be.)


----------



## Knucklehead729 (Jan 18, 2020)

So to confirm you can not upgrade to the 8 inch screen?


----------

